
Ask HN: Is anyone doing anything interesting with their exported Twitter data? - Brendinooo
Grabbed the archive of all of my Twitter data today. I see it has all of my tweets, among other things.<p>Has experimented with converting the data into something that would be archived in a more readable way? Wordpress posts, PDFs, static HTML, etc. Any other interesting scripts to run on the data?<p>Pretty much anything I found via search involved connecting to an app that scraped the site.
======
samkater
My apologies that this isn’t quite what you are looking for, but reading your
question reminded me of a previous discussion about using Facebook chat logs
to create a chatbot where you can talk to yourself [1]. Since Twitter data
typically isn’t as conversational you would probably get a very different
result.

Actually, there was something else a while back looking at VC Twitter feeds
and making auto-generated text from those. [2]

Those might give some inspiration (I’m not affiliated with either).

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22128652](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22128652)

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21707285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21707285)

------
sroussey
I’m working on a product that does that. Multiple sites. Twitter integration
will be a month yet. I want a search engine for it first.

~~~
Brendinooo
Neat! Do you have something I could subscribe to for updates?

